# is IVF for me???



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter 

Hope you can help me once more 

Last week I had a a histeroscopy as my consultant thought I may have a polyp, I didn't. It looks like I have a problem with my lining.

I've been ttc for 4.5 years. Last year I did get pg but m/c'd at 10 weeks. Sinse then I've had spotting days before af is due also post coital bleeding too. I have PCO too. Anyway, he feels it's probably due to hormones 

I've had all the other treatments offered so far, Clomid, IUI'S and ovarian drilling( diathermy) and have now been told to think about IVF. We had already decided to take this path next but in light of my resent histeroscopy result I wonder if it would be of help if my womb lining is as poor as my consultant says. 

I wonder if you have any views or comments that will help put my mind at rest.

I look forward to hearing your views  Jen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jen,

It is difficult to predict how your endometrium would react to the drugs used in IVF. In most cases it grows well and success stories from people with your history are fairly common.

IVF is certainly worth thinking about, choose a clinic which has a lot of experience with patients with a similar background to yourself.

Good luck!

Peter



Jen said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Hope you can help me once more
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for your reply 

We have decided to give IVF a try. And although it's a very scarey thought at the momant we feel it has to give us more of a chance than we have now.

Thanks again, Jen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jen,

Good luck!

Peter



Jen said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> ...


----------

